# Why not be Gbatemp.com



## JonnyB (Jan 23, 2004)

I dont really know why we dont go for that Domain. we have gbatemp.net but it just redirects. Can you clarify it? Thanks.


----------



## gunner6666 (Jan 23, 2004)

well for 1 domains cost money


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 23, 2004)

First, does it even matter much? Also, don't .nets cost money too?


----------



## Costello (Jan 24, 2004)

I first wanted to buy gbatemp.com domain,
but as you can see it is unavailable.


anyway, Microsoft choosed DOT NET too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (joke - developpers may understand)


----------



## Opium (Jan 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 24 2004 said:


> anyway, Microsoft choosed DOT NET too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also i might add we arn't a commercial site so we don't need a .com we need a .net


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 24, 2004)

Still, if Kivan so chose, he could make a claim against the .com version, to which it would be quite possible he would win. They transfer the names to those with a good case for them.


----------



## gunner6666 (Jan 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 23 2004 said:


> we arn't a commercial site so we don't need a .com we need a .net


thats right too most people dont relize that


----------



## Woxxy (Jan 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 24 2004 said:


> anyway, Microsoft choosed DOT NET too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
that's microsoft, not the coders
the coders choose vcpp 6


----------



## MarcosDJ (Jan 24, 2004)

I just have this site added to my favorites, i dont remember ever typing the address in


----------



## Amoblaz (Jan 24, 2004)

Why are you complaining for that redirection?
just type www.gbatemp.net, if you want them to not redirect then buy them a domain &lt;_&lt;


----------



## alfre (Jan 24, 2004)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Jan 24 2004 said:


> Still, if Kivan so chose, he could make a claim against the .com version, to which it would be quite possible he would win. They transfer the names to those with a good case for them.


KiVan doesn't even know this site anymore.. so why would he do that?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hopefully, Kivan will be making a reappearance soon. Still, I was only throwing out a hypothetical, as he is within his rights to make a case for it if he so chose.

Do you just like trying to argue with me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I retired from that game long ago.


----------



## Garp (Jan 24, 2004)

Personally, I like GBATemp.org, but that's just me.


----------



## alfre (Jan 24, 2004)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Jan 24 2004 said:


> Do you just like trying to argue with me?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's because you "live and die miserably alone"
you're much to much alone and lost the way of the humanity

who cares gbatemp.net .org .com .blabla just hit startpage et voila!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's also why....

.com = COMmercial site, business, etc.
.net = NETwork, in the same sense that GBATemp is
.org = ORGanization, less like GBATemp but often contains a forum nonetheless
.gov = US GOVernment. They jacked the .gov extension... every other national government must use their national, two-letter extension (example: Gov.ab.ca for the Alberta Government (Canada))

.com doesn't fit this site at all, or even half the .coms out there already...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Hovercraft (Jan 25, 2004)

and isnt getting a .net cheaper?


----------



## Leo111 (Jan 25, 2004)

I like typing www.gbatemp.net, its quick and easy... why bother changing???


----------

